# anyone attending monklands infertility clinic?



## lynne192

hey all was wondering if there was anyone else on the forum getting fertility treatment in monklands fertility clinic?

would love to talk to other people attending this clinic


----------



## lynne192

anyone???


----------



## MARY1

hi. im attending monklands infertility clinic at the moment, was at my first nurse lead clinic 4 weeks ago. 
had ultrasound scan which showed pcos. also had blood taken.
my partners handing in semen samples next week, and i will have to phone clinic for next appointment with dr jain.
how long have you been attening clinic. 
and what have you waiting times been like for appointments?


----------



## lynne192

hi there hun we have been under dr janes care since june last year she is a bitch from hell we utterly hate her. she's nasty and shit, sorry but she is. we really don't like nor trust her, she only gave me clomid after i basically begged for it, was in tears she also should have done a hsg after my ectopic but she was cut happy and wanted to open me up to check istead, waiting to get my lap and dye with her at wishaw (she a wishaw doctor) before we will be offered anything else. i was meant to be a pacient of Dr coniway but got moved to her at the last moment completely gutted. as he is really nice and apprently has a brilliant track record. 

i wanted to see if anyone else had been there, we done the scans and sperm tests last year, my OH's sperm was really good and she said he would fertilise the whole world before he would get me pregnant. how lovely. anways the nurses were dead nice.


----------



## MARY1

hey lynne,
thanx for your quick reply.
thats a shame you havent had much luck with the doc!
Why would she not start you on clomid without you begging for it?
can you remember how long it took for you to get an appointment after all the tests were done?
Im soooo impatient!


----------



## lynne192

from our first appoitment at the clinic it took us 3months before we got to see her her waiting list is 8weeks.


----------



## MARY1

thanks lynne,

hope you get on ok at wishaw, im sure theyll be other people on here thats had it done that you can talk to.

good luck.x


----------



## lynne192

sadly its "her" thats coming the morning of my op to talk to me, but i think i am going to cancel it this month as need teeth out next monday and also moving house the day after my op so think best to cancel plus can't get lap and dye on ur period and i'll be on mine, dr jane still expects me to go to the op appointment even if i don't get the op that day, getting to wishaw isn't easy for us :(


----------



## MARY1

think you would be better changing it.

i live near wishaw hospital and the parking is a nightmare.

maybe moving house will take your mind of things for a while.

ive not been having regular periods, lucky if i get 1 every 6 months. so hoping theyll put me on clomid.


----------



## lynne192

i'm like that hun i can go years without a period. clomid helped but sadly it caused our ectopic pregnancy. since my ectopic though i have been getting some what regular periods.


----------



## MARY1

thats a good sign.
keep my fingers crossed that this will be your month.x


----------



## lynne192

thanks hoping for a world cup baby :D


----------



## Wannababyx

hi just saw ur post, weve been seeing dr jain since jan 2010 and we still have not been referred for treatment, shes is terrible! my last appt was for lap&dye @ wishaw in aug and she has still not given me results yet my next apt is in feb 2011 ive been waiting since aug!! its really frustrating that appts take so long and i can only hope when we speak to her in feb that she referrs us for treatment, r u still attending her clinic? xox


----------



## lynne192

yeah we are but now been put on the long waiting list for IUI and then thats us, she can be alright when she wants to be but think she can also be a nightmare she was veru rude to us because she thought i was just being young and didn't want to wait after 3years 5months and a Lap and Dye which was the most horrible thing in my life and she done it leaving two masive scares she now knows we have alot of fertility problems.... anyways not likley to see her again until we are actually issued IUI which is likely to be maybe MAY-June time and had my Lap and Dye in june, i am surprised you have not got your results sooner, i was told i should have had a 6 week pre-op but never seen her until about 10-12weeks after my op which i was not happy about but her appointment waiting time is 8 weeks.... have you been on clomid rounds with her yet? do you know what your infertility is ?


----------



## Debbie82

I am attending Monklands and whilst I've only been for the nurse led app have been pleased so far.

The problem so far seems to be with my OH and they've been really keen to do every test/scan under the sun to see if their is an underlying problem.

Thankfully it is Dr Deshpande (sp) we will be under. Dunno what he's likes but don't like the sound of Dr Jane:nope:

Only took a few weeks for our 1st app after getting referred and then scan was within days of our 1st app (mind you had to get re-scheduled due to weather related apps). 

Just waiting on OH doing another SA in Feb then Dr Deshpande will hopefully refer us for ICSI which will be at GRI.


----------



## lynne192

never heard of that doctor in monklands infertility clinic is it a new doctor? dr jain is the main doctor in the clinic she is based in wishaw though where she does all her Lap and Dyes.

the nurse led appointments are great we had them too and they were so what quick we had one a month from june - september and then we meet jain for our dignosis and treament which was 6months of clomid but i had a beg for it because she though i was just being young and wanted to hurry things along my last dose of clomid 150mg finally got :bfp: but due to medical confusion my pregnancy was terminated because of suspected Ectopic but since then we have learned that wasn't possible because i don't have a left tube which they said it was in! so thats been really hard horrible battle. we have been TTC since with no luck had a lap and dye and found out i only have one tube, really backwards uterus, worse PCOS than thought, so that was fun but luckily enough no endo found. but GP refered me to Endocronologist to get more help as well as seeing Dr Jain we are not waiting on IUI and been told likely to get it in May-June maybe.... but will depend on what they have etc we have been offered 6 rounds so hopefully we will get that but if they fail we have to go private of IVF because i already have a living child where as my partner does not so feel little unfair but not much can do just got to hope IUI works!


----------



## Debbie82

Sorry to hear about the really tough time you've been having:hugs:

I am not sure if he is new or not but thats the person all our results will be going to and who will decide our treatment (barring a miracle will be ICSI). From a little Google research it looks like he could be a she and is or was based at Glasgow Royal:wacko:


----------



## lynne192

ah right not sure he/she is now though but you will prob need to get your treatment might be carried out in another hospital think our IUI might be in the royal not sure know IVF is through the royal.


----------



## Debbie82

Hi Lynne

Just checked my letter from Monklands and she must definitely be knew cos they've not updated their letters with her name.

They have Dr Conway and Dr Jain's names printed but Dr Deshpande's has been hand written on so reckon she must have only been there the last few months. She must now be based at Monklands though cos that is where we will see her in March.

After googling her name it seems people only have good things to say about her so think we have hit it lucky in getting her.

Think consultantations and any pre-treatment scans etc are carried out at Monklands but for all treatment it is GRI.


----------



## lynne192

yeah maybe not heard of her before tbh. are they going to offer you a HSG or lap and dye? 

most treatment bar IVF is carried out at Monklands as its local hospital for alot of people. she wont actually be based at Monklands i don't think she will be a surgon at some bigger hospital like Dr jain and conway, we were meant to get conway but i think he was retiring.


----------



## Debbie82

I would imagine I'll get it at somepoint but at the moment I think they are more concerned with making sure OH SA reaches a point which is acceptable for ICSI.

I had an internal scan to check my ovaries etc and everything has seemed ok so far.

Maybe this new Dr is replacing Conway:wacko: take it whilst they are based elsewhere they have weekly consultations at Monklands?


----------



## lynne192

i hate internal scans not because they are painful but they have been utterly usless for me they thought at first my PCOS was me about to ovulate, never nocied the lack of tube and small ovary and backward uterus! i had about 5 different ones checking at 5 different appointments and also blame internals scans for my baby dying.


----------



## Bern

Hi, i don't know if anyone is still using this thread but i am also attending dr jains clinic and she is horrible. I had a few tests done last year and was waiting on results to come through but they never did had to go to my gp to get another referral i was totally forgotten about. Got an appointment through yesterday for nxt Monday which isn't to bad but i think it's because they forgot about me and that's why i got it so quickly. I have pcos and have not had a period in 2yrs. I know i will go back nxt week only for this nasty dr jain to tell me my bmi is to high and she can't help. I am trying to get my bmi down but it just ain't for happening i go to keep fit and eat healthily but i have type 2 diabetes aswell and i feel like between pcos and diabetes i am fighting a loosing battle. Sorry for the rant girls just really dreading this appointment with her nxt week. 

Thanks for listening Bern.


----------



## lynne192

hi there sorry to hear you have had hell from dr jain too :( sadly she isn't the best first of all but she does do her job most of the time but you have to talk you don't get your test results without seeing her and you are meant to make an appointment when you get the tests as her current waiting time is 4-8weeks so you always have to keep on top of this you never get discharged so the GP will have just requested an appointment so hope you get help asap. she went for my BMI too as i am small but i got my weight up almost 2stone and nothing changed it was only after my lap and dye after she cut me opened that she respected me even a little ayways here if you want to talk i am still seeing her and going for our IUI counsiling appointment tomorrow so we can start IUI once we pass this part we have been under Dr Jains care for almost 3years


----------



## lynne192

great news:

we got accepted for the IUI we went in today to learn about the treatment and do scans and such to make sure everything was a go they sent me away with clomid and to call on day one of my cycle so can get scan on day 5 and start all my injections so as soon as my period starts we'll start our IUI :D finally some good news although no guarantee it will work but least its a small amount of good news there are many reason why they might need to stop during cycles but they don't count and even if we miscarry we just wait 2 months then do our other cycles plus they said apparently the greatest risk is getting pregnant with twins or triplets lol


----------



## leanne_carley

Hi,

I'm new today :D had a really good read through all the comments. Starting to worry now, We are being referred to Monklands for consultation, really hope we end up with one of the nice docs. :shy: I read earlier about the dr complaining about BMI's, can they refuse you treatment due to your BMI? I'm trying so hard to get it down, have been for 1.5yrs now. The original doctor I went to see told me he wouldn't even refer me to the clinic unless I got it completely down. I have been trying but in the end I decided to see another doctor who agreed that it was unfair.

You're comments would be much appreciated,

xxxx


----------



## lynne192

leanne_carley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new today :D had a really good read through all the comments. Starting to worry now, We are being referred to Monklands for consultation, really hope we end up with one of the nice docs. :shy: I read earlier about the dr complaining about BMI's, can they refuse you treatment due to your BMI? I'm trying so hard to get it down, have been for 1.5yrs now. The original doctor I went to see told me he wouldn't even refer me to the clinic unless I got it completely down. I have been trying but in the end I decided to see another doctor who agreed that it was unfair.
> 
> You're comments would be much appreciated,
> 
> xxxx


hi there hun firstly welcome to the group :D and glad you found the thread xxx there currently is only one doctor in monklands infertility clinic at the moment the male doctor who was there has retired so Dr Jain is currently the only specialist/Doctor at the hospital at the moment lol so hopefully your referal takes until they get the new doctor who they are waiting on. the clinic at monklands wont help you unless your BMI is less than 35 i believe but they might help you get it down if that makes sense, my BMI was pretty low sitting at 19 i believe i am now at 20.8 which is healthier but they decided my weight had nothing to do with it that my Sever pcos and such was the problem and after a fight with dr jain i got Clomid for 6months when that failed she gave me a lap and dye and once she cut into me i see a totally new side of her believe me she likes cutting lol :D she didn't take two thoughts about booking me in for a lap and dye which i am grateful for now, we are now on our First IUI cycle with her and i have started a IUI TTC video journal if you want to check it out :D

Lynne XXX

https://www.youtube.com/user/mum2jamesandcasey


----------



## arlenemwalker

We're currently awaiting our first Consultation appointment with Dr Jain at Monklands. Handed in all our samples today and had been advised to make an appointment. Can't make one as the booking system has been down for nearly a week! I can't believe that they can't get the bloomin thing working or start using a paper diary until it's up and running again. The Receptionist also told me that we're looking at July/Aug for our appointment and to call back again. I don't think they realise how important these appointments are to couples who are trying for a family! My Hubbie and I are unexplained infertility at the moment, done all the blood tests, had internal scans and more samples gone in today. The only thing that may be an issue is that some of my OH little guys aren't swimming - so only 5-10% of them are doing anything so it's a very low percentage for us to conceive! i now read as well that this Dr Jain seems to be a complete nightmare. Should I possibly ask for the other Dr when they do decide to extract their finger and get thier systems up and runnin again? Very disappointed with Monklands today!


----------



## lynne192

arlenemwalker said:


> We're currently awaiting our first Consultation appointment with Dr Jain at Monklands. Handed in all our samples today and had been advised to make an appointment. Can't make one as the booking system has been down for nearly a week! I can't believe that they can't get the bloomin thing working or start using a paper diary until it's up and running again. The Receptionist also told me that we're looking at July/Aug for our appointment and to call back again. I don't think they realise how important these appointments are to couples who are trying for a family! My Hubbie and I are unexplained infertility at the moment, done all the blood tests, had internal scans and more samples gone in today. The only thing that may be an issue is that some of my OH little guys aren't swimming - so only 5-10% of them are doing anything so it's a very low percentage for us to conceive! i now read as well that this Dr Jain seems to be a complete nightmare. Should I possibly ask for the other Dr when they do decide to extract their finger and get thier systems up and runnin again? Very disappointed with Monklands today!

Dr Jains waiting time was 8weeks when there was two doctors so believe it is slightly higher now i always make appointments the moment i know i might need one lol when we first when i made an appointment with her before we handed in our samples. its werid your having problems booking an appointment i was there yesterday and their system was fine, also doctor jain only works one morning a week as she is actually a wishaw doctor. has your partner had a sperm test? what were the results? do you by chance have any stomach problems? there isn't another doctor at the moment Dr jain is the only fertility doctor in monklands at the moment as the male who was her partner and took the other half of the load has retired they are currently waiting on a new doctor, Dr jain is a nightmare but she gets the job done most of the time if you put the effort in. sorry to hear you haven't had any luck with them did you talk with the recptionist or the nursers? when is your next appointment for scan's bloods or sperm test? you can make an appointment in the clinic as well.... i would keep trying and ask them to call you when their system is back up most of the nursers are nice and willing to help xx


----------



## arlenemwalker

Spoke to REception and she said that she had a back log of appointments and was concerned she may miss folks out so to try calling her again. Had I known, I would have made the appointment the last time we were in. The last lot of samples was another sperm test for OH, urine samples for both of us to test for clamidiya (nae idea how to spell it) and liver function. the tests before that were mostly for me re german measels, thyroid and some other stuff, can't remember! He has had a routine sample tested which indicated normal in it's amount but when drilled down deep enough they said that only 40% of them were active and only 5-10% of them were swimming. So it looks like it could be lazy sperm so another test is being done. I'm really disappointed about the possibility of having to wait another 8-10 weeks my next appointment. From what the Nurse described, the appointment with Dr Jain should be to tell us whether we can try IUI or be put on the IVF waiting list at Glasgow Royal. I'm 35 (nearly 36) and hubbie is approaching his 35th birthday so really time is a huge factor for us!


----------



## lynne192

understand hun if i know right the waiting list for royal for IVF is between 2-3years at the moment and IUI at monklands is between 9-12months we just got offered IUI after over 9months we have been under doctor Jains care for over 2 years now, she is nightmare at first but she might suggest a lap and dye. after i had mine she helps us alot more, she might also offer you clomid or that while you wait, DR was a nightmare about my weight i was underweight and they have strict rules about weight so if you have weight issues take next 8 weeks to look over that while you wait, your age might help but NHS funding is terrible at the moment for treatment we went through alot to get IUI including child protect review and such, but we pass of course, do you have any children at all?


----------



## Debbie82

Well I was at Monklands on Weds for the last time!

Seen Dr Kumar, she used to work at Ninewells ACU not sure where her perm base is now!

Anyways gettin referred to GRI for ICSI which has a 15-18 month waitin list :growlmad:so gonna have a self funded go providing it doesn't effect my NHS entitlement if they're needed!

Dr Kumar was nice enough, definitely better Dr Jain from what I've heard. Was a bit scunnered when in her response to my shock at the waiting times at GRI that I should be grateful my PCT funds fertilty treatment! Whilst I appreciate of wasn't really what I wanted to hear at that moment in time.

Good luck to you all anyway!


----------



## lynne192

i thought if you self fund it does effect cause your only allow so many rounds of these things anyways so they might actually cause problems ask your fertility doctor?


----------



## Debbie82

Not neccessarily. Depends on the PCT, some let you self fund upto so many cycles and still allow your nhs cycles. Dr Kumar thought it shouldn't affect it but confirmed to double check with GRI.

Not been assigned a Dr there yet but not gonna wait til I get one and call them up as see what the rules are!


----------



## lynne192

maybe i personally don't know about that only about IUI and IVF


----------



## xxjenniferxx

Hi I just attend my appointment at monklands hospital I have a dr kumar n she seems really nice, has asked me to lose a stone in 3 month and my partner to hold in a sperm sample, I have had my scan and blood tests as my doctor had done all that before my appoinment


----------



## lynne192

dr kumar I think replaced dr conaway he was lovely but I got Jane. after 6 failed IUI I ended up with OHSS under janes care and was in hospital for over a month, was told to stop trying and 3 weeks later I got pregnant with my daughter naturally :D she's now almost 9months old, I hope things work out soon for you best of luck x


----------

